# Games, bei denen Ihr seit Jahren erfolglos auf nen Nachfolger wartet



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Der DukeNukem Forever - Thread hat mich drauf gebracht. Mich interessiert, auf welche Games Ihr seit Jahren wartet, die aber niemals rausgekommen sind und vermutlich auch nie rauskommen werden. Am Schönsten fänd ich dann noch, wenn Ihr Screenshots, Videos, etc zu dem Spiel verlinken würdet. Alternativ könnt Ihr auch Screenshots zu nem früheren Teil verlinken, worum es sich da gehandelt hat und warum Ihr Euch nen Nachfolgertitel wünscht.
Nebst DukeNukemForever wäre bei mir das zum Beispiel:
Eines der genialsten Adventures, das es je gegeben hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im klassischen 2D-Adventure-Stil von LucasArts (der genialsten Adventure-Spieleschmiede dies je gegeben hat) war man als ehemaliger Anführer einer Motorrad-Gang unterwegs, um ein Mordkomplott auf den Gründer und Vorstand eines Motorrad-Unternehmens zu vereiteln, seinen rechtmässigen Platz an der Spitze der Motorrad-Gang wieder einzunehmen und auf dem Weg dahin konkurrierende Gangs auseinander zu nehmen. Dabei war das Spiel selbst in klassischem Point and Click - Stil, bei dem man Gegenstände mit anderen Gegenständen kombinieren konnte um so durch das Spiel zu kommen. Zwischendurch gab es dann noch so einen On-The-Road-Modus, bei dem man auf dem Motorrad sitzend auf Mitglieder konkurrierender Gangs einprügeln konnte. Ziel dabei war es, diese von ihrem Motorrad zu stossen, um ihre Waffen zu ergattern. Alles in allem war das Spiel sehr rau durchzogen. Es gab Schlägereien, Saufereien, Rockmusik, schöne Frauen und schwere Jungs. Das Spiel war mit seinem eigenen, relativ harten, schwarzen Humor durchzogen, hatte zwischendurch aber auch noch andere witzige Dinge wie batteriebetriebene Häschen, die man durch ein Minenfeld schickt, um nen Weg da durch zu schaffen.
Hier ein kleines Bild mit dem Helden der Geschichte (in der Mitte auf dem Bild).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder ein Bild von unserem Helden in voller Biker-Montur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2002 wurde ein Nachfolger angekündigt (leider in dem bereits in Simon3D verwendeten 3D-Spielmodus, der leider nie so richtig an den originalen 2D-Look herankommt) und ein paar Screenshots dazu herausgebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mitte 2003 wurde dann leider das Aus für den Nachfolger verkündet. Schade, ich hatte mich sehr drauf gefreut.
So, nun bin ich auf Eure totgeschwiegenen Spiele gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (19. Mai 2009)

Everquest 1
Stubbs The Zombie
The Punisher
und natürlich Duke Nukem


----------



## painschkes (19. Mai 2009)

_Divers Deam - altes Playstation Spiel.. 

Man war am Anfang ein Taucher ohne besondere Ausrüstung , durch verschiedene Aufträge hast du nach und nach Geld verdient und konntest die neue Anzüge , Boote , Harpunen o.ä kaufen.. 

Link :  Klick mich! 

Screen : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## marion9394 (19. Mai 2009)

Hm also mein favorit wäre ein Monky Island im alten Stil gewesen... das neue fand ich nicht mehr gut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genauso wie bei den Indiana Jones Games... (wo bei ich sehnsüchtig auf das für die wii warte)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_G (19. Mai 2009)

WING COMMANDER


----------



## Dracun (19. Mai 2009)

Ich kann und muss dir zustimmen Wing Commander war echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Fortsetzung wäre auch wünschenswert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wing_Commander_(Computerspiel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wing Commander I



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wing Commander III

Und es macht absolut fun dat Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Da gabs doch nen Nachfolger, sogar nen recht guten, wie ich finde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das spielt in der Zeit viele Jahre nach dem Krieg, als plötzlich wie aus dem Nichts in den Randzonen der Föderation getarnte Jäger auftauchen und Schiffe angreifen. Unser Kriegsheld wird wieder eingezogen und in einen Krieg verwickelt, in dem er sich entscheiden muss, für welche Seite er kämpfen will und später rausfindet, dass die Ideale seiner früher geliebten Föderation nicht mehr ganz das sind, was sie einmal waren.


----------



## Dracun (19. Mai 2009)

cool i muss mir nur mal WIng Commander 2 & 3 mal holen dann natürlich auch 4 denke dafür bräuchte ich noch en emulator ...aber egal war tierisch funny


----------



## 1Auriga1 (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte mich sehr über ein gutes Simcity 5 gefreurt. Von Simcity 1 bis 4 hab ich alle gespielt und mit jedem weiteren Teil kamen eigntlich immer viele neue und interessante Sachen hinzu, so das es wirklich jedesmal immer besser wurde. Der Höhepunkt war dann Simcity 4 mit dem Adon Rush Hour.


Ich habs jahre gespielt, dank einer großen und aktiven Community entstand eine unzählige zahl an Mod's die Simcity 4 ständig erweiterte. Hier eine gute Community Seite http://www.simtropolis.com/

Trotzdem hab ich immer auf ein SimCity 5 gewartet, mit einer weiter verbesserten Grafik vielleicht endlich mal weg vom Schachbrett usw. Stadtdessen gab es nur ein SimCity Societies was nicht wirklich dem Spielprinziep von SimCity entspricht und ein paar aufgewärmte Ableger für DS oder Wii.

Aber ich habe Hoffung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und zwar auf CitiesXL aus dem Hause Monte Cristo
http://www.citiesxl.com

Das Spiel klingt sehr interessant und bietet einiges an Innovativen Ideen, wodurch es potential hat mehr als nur ein SimCity nachfolger zu werden. Unteranderem wird auch ein online Modus geboten.

Hier mal ein Link zum Trailer:

http://www.citiesxl.com/index.php?/content/view/30/63/


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Wing Commander 2 und 3 kannst Du per Dosbox  spielen (Freeware). Runterladen, installieren, den Anweisungen folgen, fertig. Je nach Geschmack kannst Du Dir noch Deine eigene Config-Datei schreiben. So ist das zB bei mir, dass ich meinen Spiele-Ordner als c mounte. Somit ist das Spiele-Verzeichnis dann direkt mein c-Verzeichnis, wenn ich die Dosbox starte. Grad die alten Spiele haben ja zT die Games direkt aufs c installieren wollen und man konnte da keine anderen Verzeichnisse angeben. Somit hast Du dann alles beisammen im Spiele-Ordner und keine Probleme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wing Commander 4 hab ich weder in WinXP, noch in Win2k und auch in der Dosbox nicht zum laufen gebracht (auch nicht in irgend nem Emulationsmodus). Früher auf Win98 ging das noch :/ Naja, ich könnts mal wieder hervorkramen und nochmal versuchen, mal schaun.

Edit: Ich nehm an, da Du von der alten Schule bist, dass Du Dich noch an die grundlegenden Dos-Befehle erinnern kannst. Ansonsten kann ich Dir auch ne kurze Einführung schreiben, wenns sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (19. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich hatte ich nur noch auf einen neuen Teil der Thief Serie gewartet, aber Teil 4 ist ja jetzt angekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten..... Freelancer und Freespace sollen endlich fortgesetzt werden, war schon schlimm wie Teil 2 einfach so ein gigantisches offenes Ende hat :/


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Ein NOLF 3 wäre mal richtig geil. NOLF 1 ist und bleibt einer der besten Shooter der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein Jedi Knight IV wäre auch nice - aber Raven Software will wohl nicht mehr :<


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

_*banjo & kazooie warte ich shcon seit jahren drauf*_


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

ich warte seit ewigkeiten auf eine europäische version von seiken densetsu 4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für die ahnungslosen, seiken densetsu ist der originaltitel der ...of mana reihe. secret of mana war seiken densetsu 2


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Mai 2009)

Rexo Banjoo und Kazooie is auf der 360 ( kA ob PS3 ) erschienen und ziemlich neu ^^


Ich warte auf Nachfolger von :

Mech-Warrior/Commander ( siehe Sig ^^ )
Freelancer
Jedi-Knight
Homeworld(1+2)
...
...
...

ich ergänz des noch, wenn mir was neues einfällt ^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Ah vergessen vorhin:
Das Warcraft Adventure 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das das eingestellt wurde :<
Und der Command&Conquer Shooter TIBERIUM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

Dark Age of Camelot


----------



## White-Frost (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich warte seit ewigkeiten auf eine europäische version von seiken densetsu 4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach das waren Zeiten das wohl entscheidenste Spiel für meine Genere ausrichtung sftz....


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. Mai 2009)

KOTOR III

hmm warte mal es kommt ja ein SW MMO raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HP Quiddich Weltmeisterschaft II


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Rexo Banjoo und Kazooie is auf der 360 ( kA ob PS3 ) erschienen und ziemlich neu ^^
> 
> 
> Ich warte auf Nachfolger von :
> ...


* ich meine damit das orginal spiele konzept und nicht der billige versuch jump and run mit rennspielen zu verknupfen*


----------



## Kangrim (19. Mai 2009)

Ich wünsche mir ganz klar einen nachfolger von Digimon World 1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja es kahmen etliche nachfolger davon, aber keines hat die spielweise weiterverfolgt sondern es immer weiter verändert :/


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ganz klar einen nachfolger von Digimon World 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/sign
das nachfolgende digimon world war dann nur ein schlechter versuch die pokemonspiele zu kopieren -.-


----------



## Das Affenmensch (19. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*XIII

*Einer legendärer polit-thriller Comic-Egoshooter.
Endet mit einem unglaublichen Lost-ähnlichen Cliffhanger.
Leider wurde dieses geniale Game,welches auf einen französischen Comic beruht,nie fortgesetzt,da der Umsatz gefehlt hat.
Schade...


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

Jaaaaaaa XIII! Super Story, echt tolles Comic-Gameplay und dann - ZACK hört die Geschichte mitten drin auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da wünsch ich mir auch schon ewig nen Nachfolger von.


----------



## -PuRity- (19. Mai 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Ansonsten..... Freelancer und Freespace sollen endlich fortgesetzt werden, war schon schlimm wie Teil 2 einfach so ein gigantisches offenes Ende hat :/



/sign!!!! 

Ich steh total auf diese epischen Weltraum Schlachten... seit diesen beiden Spielen gabs nie wieder etwas in der Art, das mit einer packenden Story in Kombination mit den hammergeilen Dogfights fesseln konnte (Ich meine jetzt auch speziell das Weltraum Szenario^^).
Allein schon die Missionsbriefings... und wie ich mir stundenlang einfach blos die Raumschiffe in der Freespace  Datenbank angeschaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... *schwärm*

Ein Nachfolger wäre hier für mich ein absoluter Pflichtkauf!


----------



## sTereoType (19. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jaaaaaaa XIII! Super Story, echt tolles Comic-Gameplay und dann - ZACK hört die Geschichte mitten drin auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wurde die restliche geschichte davon nicht als buch oder so noch nachgereicht?


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (19. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube so nen Fred gabs schon mal.

Wing Commander es sollte ja eine neue Trilogie geben, EA ich hasse Euch.

Baldurs Gate

Elite ein vierter Teil war schon in der Mache, wie weit keine Ahnung.

Jagged Alliance

und last but not least
Wizardry


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Baldurs Gate


Da ist es wohl das problem das die Black Isle Studio tot sind =)
Aber der inoffi. Nachfolger kommt bzw. der auf den Gameplay aufbaut: Dragon Age Origins


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wurde die restliche geschichte davon nicht als buch oder so noch nachgereicht?


Die Comics gab es schon lange vor dem Spiel ^^ in Frankreich sind die Bücher/Comics von XIII sehr bekannt!


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (19. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist es wohl das problem das die Black Isle Studio tot sind =)
> Aber der inoffi. Nachfolger kommt bzw. der auf den Gameplay aufbaut: Dragon Age Origins




Klar habe ich das Bioware Game schon auf der must have Liste, wie jedes von denen.
Black Isle Games waren da eher gemischt, Fallout2 war gut, Icewind Dale habe ich zwar gespielt aber nur einmal durch und dann in die Ecke.

Planescape Torment war allerdings der Kracher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (19. Mai 2009)

Jediknight 3 oder 4 wie mans nimmt und Kotor 3 (sw:tor is aber noch besser^^)

Half Life 3 (das wird ja wohl noch kommen)


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2009)

Nachfolger worauf ich wohl vergeblich warte:

- Privateer

- Exodus 3010

- Castle of Dr. Creep

Ich denke die kennt von euch eh keiner^^

Ach ja eines noch

Duke Nukem -3D

Das wohl nie kommen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Mai 2009)

Es gab ja auch noch ein Wing Commander 5, was allerdings nur den Beinamen "Prophecys" trug. Kam aber nicht an die anderen Teile ran, wie ich fand.

Ich warte immer noch auf *Elite 4*. Vor Jahren habe ich mal Infohappen aufgeschnappt, dass es in der Entwicklung ist. Aber ich glaube nicht mehr daran dass das je erscheint.


----------



## Razyl (19. Mai 2009)

Noch 2 neue spiele mir eingefallen sind^^
Age of Empires IV
und
Age of Mythology II


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Es gab ja auch noch ein Wing Commander 5, was allerdings nur den Beinamen "Prophecys" trug. Kam aber nicht an die anderen Teile ran, wie ich fand.



War das nicht das Ding das nur für GB Advance kam? Ich mein ich hab das ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (19. Mai 2009)

Ne war für den PC. Ich hatte das auch. Waren 4 CD´s oder so.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> War das nicht das Ding das nur für GB Advance kam? Ich mein ich hab das ^^



Stimmt, das gab es anscheinend auch für den GBA, ich meine allerdings die PC-Version, die 1998 rauskam. War zu einer Zeit, als sich die 3dfx-Karten langsam durchsetzen.

http://www.thelegacy.de/Museum/game.php3?t...mp;game_id=6979




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: "thelegacy.de" ist eine nette Seite wenn man mal in Erinnerungen schwelgen will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (19. Mai 2009)

ich will noch einen weiteren nachfolger von *dungeon siege* ich find das game immer noch genial!!!!


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (19. Mai 2009)

Halo 2 u. 3 ... ok eigentlich gibt es die auch schon (was heisst hier eigentlich es gibt sie ) aber ich fand weder der 2te noch der 3te fangen das Spielgefühl so ein wie das erste Halo...  es ist eigentlich nur ein simpler Shooter...aber ich fand die Atmosphäre und sogar die eigentlich grottige Grafik sehr stimmig... dieses ich sag einfach mal Halo Gefühl vermisse ich bei diesen ``Nachfolgern``.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (19. Mai 2009)

Grotten Grafik wann hast du Damals Halo 1 Gespielt ? Sry alles es raus kam war es Mega Bomben Grafik damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich muss zu geben Halo 2 fand ich Doof Halo3 Ist in gegen episch und super  ich weiss nicht was du hast Musst halt alle halo Bücher lessen dann verstehest   du auch Einiges mehr in halo 3


----------



## Night falls (19. Mai 2009)

> wurde die restliche geschichte davon nicht als buch oder so noch nachgereicht?


Nope, die Story wurd im 2ten Teil fortgeführt.

>test des spieles<


----------



## Zonalar (19. Mai 2009)

Starcraft Ghost, war ein spiel, dass mich sehr interresierte . Leider entsprach es nicht den Anforderungen, die Blizzard gestellt hatte und hätte nur ihren Ruf geschädigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin immernoch traurig, dass es eingestampft wurde -.-

War wohl der Beweis, das Blizzard kein Ego-shooter-spiel machen kann.

Hier der Trailer: 

Hier zwei gametrailer:


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2009)

Wurde hier schon so oft genannt, aber
JEDI KNIGHT 4 !!

Ich hab kein Spiel so oft gespielt wie das...

Und ein guter Pharao-Nachfolger

und vielleicht noch ein paar andere, die mir nicht einfallen ;D


----------



## x3n0n (20. Mai 2009)

Fin Fin


----------



## madmurdock (20. Mai 2009)

Duke Nukem FOREVER! Ne Spass, was ich wirklich gerne als Nachfolger gehabt hätte, wäre: Outcast2

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outcast

madmurdock.


----------



## Rob Knopf (20. Mai 2009)

Bin auch für Fin Fin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Mai 2009)

sega gt 2 ?
 weis einer was darüber


----------



## Khaanara (20. Mai 2009)

Ultima X (aber als Solo-RPG)
Titan Quest 2
Star Trek : Elite Force 2
Homeworld 3
X-Men Legends 3


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da ist es wohl das problem das die Black Isle Studio tot sind =)
> Aber der inoffi. Nachfolger kommt bzw. der auf den Gameplay aufbaut: Dragon Age Origins


"Auf das Gameplay aufbauen" heisst soviel wie auf die Art der Steuerung und die Grafik, etc aber nicht auf die Geschichte oder? Weil wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steigt man ja am Ende des BG2-Addons zu nem Gott auf. Da ist die Geschichte dann fertig ^^



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nachfolger worauf ich wohl vergeblich warte:
> 
> - Privateer
> 
> ...


Privateer sagt mir was, aber nur so gaaaaanz dunkel.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Es gab ja auch noch ein Wing Commander 5, was allerdings nur den Beinamen "Prophecys" trug. Kam aber nicht an die anderen Teile ran, wie ich fand.


Oh ich dachte immer, Prophecys sei zwischen 3 und 4, aber unabhängig von der eigentlichen Geschichte rausgekommen. Ich glaub ich hab das auch mal gespielt, fand aber die Geschichte relativ langweilig. Ist aber lange her ^^


----------



## Silmyiél (20. Mai 2009)

nun wenn keiner von euch nennt 

Diablo III 

sie sind am arbeiten aber ...

when it's done ...


Edit:

is vlt n bissl ot


----------



## Davatar (20. Mai 2009)

Naja D3 dürfte ja ziemlich sicher sein dass es rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hast schon recht, da warte ich auch schon ewig drauf.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2009)

Khaanara schrieb:


> Ultima X (aber als Solo-RPG)
> Titan Quest 2
> Star Trek : Elite Force 2
> Homeworld 3
> X-Men Legends 3



Meinst du einen Zweiten Teil zu Elite Force 2? Also Elite Force 3? Zmd. wird der 2te Teil der Elite Force Reihe ohne den Voyager Zusatz ja eben auch "Elite Force 2" genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei Homeworld 3 bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> "Auf das Gameplay aufbauen" heisst soviel wie auf die Art der Steuerung und die Grafik, etc aber nicht auf die Geschichte oder? Weil wenn ich mich richtig erinnere steigt man ja am Ende des BG2-Addons zu nem Gott auf. Da ist die Geschichte dann fertig ^^


Ja - auch dürften sie die Geschichte nicht weiterspinnen - rechte und so.
Die wohl immer noch der damalige Chef der Black Isle Studios besitzen muss...
Steuerung,"Party"-System,Kampfsystem (nur nicht nach D&D regeln :<) ...
Aber es sieht sehr sehr gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

